# RX-8 - I drove one.....wow what a great....



## TTC

peice of jap crap ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ronin

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley

> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## garvin

JC loved it on Top Gear (perhaps because jap crap matches his intials) ................ that's a good enough reason to pass it by ;D


----------



## andrew_webber

I still can't believe the tt is on the uncool side!! How wrong is that


----------



## jonah

Its isn't based on just looks, 2yrs ago it would of been in the cool section but not now i'm affraid to many of them on the roads. :'(
Jonah


----------



## Guest

Oh what blinkered views so many people have on this forum now... 
Maybe that's why I have now chosen to hardly ever grace this site these days...

I've test drove the RX-8 and Z4 whilst trying to choose a new company car. I found both cars drove fantastic. Much better than my old TT, lots more feedback through the steering, not as heavy, you actually know what the car is doing. When I first came to the site there were a lot of good postings, now I find that there are too many 'TT Snobs'. It's no wonder the TT attracts the kind of comments from other people on the net. Where has this "If it's not a TT or German, then it's sh!t" mentality come from???

Oh, and BTW incidiently I've gone for the RX-8... I loved the fact that it gives me the power that I need, is well equiped, handles great, great value for money. But most of all I couldn't resist the fact that it's different._ I think that was one of the main things that made the TT stand out when it was first released wasn't it?_

This will probably be my last post (unless someone wants to reply with some typical brash statement indicitive of so many now). I wouldn't really be welcome here, even though there is now a 'Other Marques' section. Maybe it ought to be 'Other marques (as long as they are either expensive, German or both)'

Still at the end of the day I suppose it's a free world and we all have our own views.

C'ya!


----------



## vagman

There may be a Mazzzzzzzzzda forum fir you to extoll the undoubted virtues of the 8 and slag off the TT. :-/


----------



## Wolverine

> I've gone for the RX-8... great value for money


Until you hit the residual value in 3 years and see your motoring turned out to cost a lot more than a TT. Â In case you hadn't noticed this is the _TT Forum_. Â If you were expecting universal objectivity, you've come to the wrong place. Personally I'm glad that people are buying RX8's and 350Z's and Crosseyes et al. Â Helps to keep down the number of TT's on the road


----------



## bmx

ive just one thing to say to the rx8....wankel ;D your gonna buy a car with an engine thats called wankel ;D


----------



## scoTTy

> Where has this "If it's not a TT or German, then it's sh!t" mentality come from???


Please don't confuse the posts of some as the collective view of the forum. Â :-/

I hope to see you post in the Other Marques as I'm genuinely interested in cars and would appreciate your feedback as time goes by.

p.s. 3 points in the bag at last. Come on your Irons! Â


----------



## SteveS

I haven't got a downer on the RX8 (I'd quite like the idea under different circumstances) and I haven't got my TT yet but there are a couple of points that made me choose the TT over the RX and they are so key I didn't even test drive the RX. Namely, DSG and residuals, I have to drive in London a lot (I live there :) so clutch pumping is out, and it's a private purchase so residuals matter. The RX8 may prove to hold it's value better than any previous RX but it's not a chance I'm willing to take against the historical likelihood.

As Scotty says please keep posting in the other marques, one of the reasons I like this forum is the chance to see what people have bought AFTER they had a TT. I won't have mine forever.....


----------



## Matthew

The RX-8 hardly looks "different" - It's just got 2 doors that open different to everyone else's. Big deal. If it didn't have that and a Wankel engine (got to love that name) would everyone make as much fuss about it? Why'd you think the rest of the automotive world hasn't cottoned on to rotary engines yet? Are they all somehow blinkered too? IMHO, the front end looks like every other Mazda, just muddled around a bit and the back end is even worse to my eyes. It's got bulges and lumps in the wrong places. 350Z is a much nicer looking car. When the novelty wears off you'll be left with a car which has turned "different" into "deppreciation".

You're absolutely right though, it would be boring if we all liked the same cars and personal taste is......well............personal and if you enjoyed driving it better than your TT then why not buy it? It does seem pretty bizarre to me, however, for you to come on here and post all about how you love your RX-8 and how we're all so blinkered; Why didn't you just ignore the forum?

I'd never criticize a Japanese car for reliability - Anyone who does needs their head examined. They make the most reliable cars on the planet now, but it doesn't make them the best, after all, a classic car is more than the sum of it's parts and I still think that the TT is a classic - It's a watershed in car design. You only have to look at the way other companies are trying to imitate it to see that. Which was the last Mazda that people tried to copy?

There are a LOT of TT's on the road now (haven't seen a V6 yet though) so I guess if you want "different" then you'll certainly get it with the Mazda. Having said that, where I live I still see people in the high street oggling TT's and I think it's still a head turner - It doesn't have to be rare to be beautiful, does it?

Enjoy your RX-8!


----------



## garvin

> Where has this "If it's not a TT or German, then it's sh!t" mentality come from???


I'm not sure any of the posts on this thread can draw the conclusion above. Besides which Japanese cars are not above criticism and people are entitled to their own view. For my part I think the Mazda is pretty 'ho - hum' but the 350Z is a peach of a car ..... that'd be the Nissan .......... you know that well known German Japanese manufacturer. What a boring place this would be if nobody was allowed to criticise any other make of car .......... methinks you protest too hard - just cos someone's 'had a go' at your next choice of car.

If you love it to bits then that's all well and good ............. doen't stop it being crap though


----------



## CamV6

Oh come on guys dont be so harsh on Hammered, poor chap, leave him aone.

First his team gets relegated, then he gets relegated out of the TT leage into to japanese J_League, he's having a hard time of it, so try to be kind [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## marksovereign

If I recall correctly, the RX7 was supposed to be the be all and end all with the revolutionary Wankel engine - but it turned out that the Wankel was no good for high mileages because the rotor tips used to wear out usually after 70,000 miles and cost a fortune to repair, I remember a mate with an RX7 having huge problems and the last RX7 didnt even have a Wankel in it. - which is why the Wankel concept has been quiet for at least 10 years. Funnily enough no-one's mentioned this - but just think about the effect on Residuals. The other thing is those doors are horrid, they remind me of a Wild West Saloon.

Sorry Hammered i'll be bigotted and stay with my TT Â ;D


----------



## Guest

> peice of jap crap ;D ;D ;D


TWAT.

Try to be a bit more constructive. "Any car I dont own is shit" is the sort of mentality you'd expect from a school boy.


----------



## topgearuk

> If I recall correctly, the RX7 was supposed to be the be all and end all with the revolutionary Wankel engine - but it turned out that the Wankel was no good for high mileages because the rotor tips used to wear out usually after 70,000 miles and cost a fortune to repair, I remember a mate with an RX7 having huge problems and the last RX7 didnt even have a Wankel in it. - which is why the Wankel concept has been quiet for at least 10 years. Funnily enough no-one's mentioned this - but just think about the effect on Residuals. The other thing is those doors are horrid, they remind me of a Wild West Saloon.
> 
> Sorry Hammered i'll be bigotted and stay with my TT Â ;D


If you are gonna make a statement get your facts right, my last car was an RX-7 series 3 which I owned for 4 years (the latest shape, all rx-7's have had a wankle engine in them mine also had twin sequential turbos and 280bhp and still is the best car I have ever owned far better then any TT!!! it's a completely different type of car)

If you looked after these cars and changed the oil every 6000 miles then there was not a problem with the engine they can be just as reliable there's a lot less to go wrong as there's only 3 moving parts in them!!!


----------



## garvin

> TWAT.
> 
> Try to be a bit more constructive. "Any car I dont own is shit" is the sort of mentality you'd expect from a school boy.


Hmmmmmm .......... so this an example of being constructive is it ???


----------



## Guest

> ............. doen't stop it being crap though Â


And you're constructive too huh?


----------



## Guest

> Oh come on guys dont be so harsh on Hammered, poor chap, leave him aone.
> 
> First his team gets relegated, then he gets relegated out of the TT leage into to japanese J_League, he's having a hard time of it, so try to be kind [smiley=smash.gif]


Is being relegated out of a car which has now become almost as common as a Vitara with the local hair dressers a bad thing???


----------



## Guest

> Which was the last Mazda that people tried to copy?


Er, lets take a look at the MX5 shall we? By no means not a copy of the original Elan, but it single handedly kick started the affordable roadster market in the early 90's (Not neccessarily a good thing in that this produced the MGF of course).


----------



## marksovereign

Well Â I stand Corrected - all I do remember is that my mate had a lot of trouble with his RX7 and I do remember right that the Wankel Engine is not a particularly robust unit and that the Rotor Tips do wear out and when that happens you are left with a very expensive Japanese Paperweight !

PS and the MX5 is not a patch on the Elan even though it tried to copy it and failed !


----------



## Guest

> PS and the MX5 is not a patch on the Elan even though it tried to copy it and failed !


Funny - thought it was the best selling roadster in the world? Just this month voted Autocars best handling sports car?


----------



## Guest

Well, after looking at the replies on this. It looks like I've opened up a can of worms. It's nice to see that not everyone is thinking the same way as what now appears to be a minority (Thank God!). I could go on and make loads of remarks back to some of the people, who, although I thought I had written a well-constructed reply seem to have taken all my words and twisted them around. : Some people don't seem to be able to read a whole post without instantly jumping in and taking total [email protected]!!! (Blinkered views again???) All I can say is that I loved having my TT and enjoyed owning it. Unlike some people I didn't really have a problem with it. But my circumstances have changed and I have made my choice which suit my new circumstances...

PS. Don't start slagging of the Claret & Blue, otherwise I'm sure I can arrange a visit from the ICF... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## marksovereign

And you hang on Autocars everyword ?

Ed,the point here is that yes the Japs make great reliable cars, but if you want something to make you smile when you get in it in the morning - i cant think of one that i'd buy - they lack the Xfactor. Ive done the company car bit for 17 years and run some very competent cars including Hondas Â and Toyotas but theyve got no soul. The MX 5 maybe the best handling sports car in the world according to Autocar, but I wouldnt go and buy one, beccause it doesnt turn me on.

With The TT i wanted one from the moment i saw one and thar desire never went away - No Jap car has ever done that to me and the only other has been the Porsche Boxster ( maybe next time !!).

Im open minded and i love cars, but for me to want one it needs to make me lust after it - the TT does that - Jap mobiles dont. We're all individuals thank god so i'll cherish my opinions and your welcome to yours - thats why this Forum works - most of us Are TT fans but we also listen to your point of view, if you do the same we'll all have lots of fun - if not go and play somewhere else .
;D

Oh PS Just checked back over your last 10 posts - and notice you were selling your TT to buy an RX 8. Obviously youve done so , so your rather ignorant replies to other peoples points of view now become quite apparent as you are defending your purchase. Hope you enjoy the car, but do us all a favour and it least be pleasant when you reply and if you havent got anything nice or constructive to say dont bother.


----------



## Guest

Mark,

You are correct. The RX8 arrives tomorrow. I have no problem with people having different opinions, and indeed am of the opinion that the world would be a boring place if we all agreed on what a good car was.

hat annoys me are the people that post saying something is "crap" wothout basis. There really arent many cars these days that are very bad - just bad at doing certain things. Cars set out to achieve different things, and people buys cars for different reasons.

I consider myself very open minded when it comes to cars - I think I can safely say I have owned an driven a pretty wide range of cars - from Westfields to Audi's, to BMW's, Mazdas, Peugeots, Mercedes and VW's.

The trouble is you are generalising about Jap cars not making you smile - and I dont know if you have driven the RX8, and it may not be perfect (no car I have yet drive or owned is), but the handling and directness of the drive is definately superior to the TT IMHO. (The TT has the edge on grip). The TT is a great looking car, well put together (minor niggles aside), and I hope the RX gets me somewhere near the 81% of value after 2 years and 30k (I cant see that lasting for the TT now the waiting lists are a thing of the past and the 3.2 is here).

I'm prety sure the NSX might bring a smile to your face in terms of driving (an looking), not to mention the EVO or Scooby (looks aside). 350Z isnt bad either.

Sorry for the "TWAT" reply - maybe over the top - but lets be a bit more constructive - after all we are all petrol heads trying to avoid the cameras and the traffic.


----------



## marksovereign

Ed, in your situation idve probably done the same, as this thread just seeks to be destructive and a couple of the early contributors should grow up !.

I hope you enjoy the RX8, at least you'll have some exclusivity - until of course the hairdressers start buying them. ;D

Zoom Zoom as they say and keep us up to date as to how it feels after the initial newness has worn off.

Regards
Mark


----------



## garyc

Hammered - so how is it?

I 'don't get' the styling particularly, and being a torque fiend, would miss the grunt.

However what is certain is that, in the right hands, on the right bit of road (track) the Rx8 is going to be every bit as quick, if not quicker than the TT. And that will be largely due to the well received handling.

Should ruffle a few feathers - unless there are gradiants involved.

Let us know how it goes. I look forward to baiting one.


----------



## marksovereign

Gary, my thoughts entirely :


----------



## rael

I owned a TTC for 20 months and loved it, especially after I learned to drive it properly with Big John. But what turned me off the TT was that when not driven hard it was just a 1.8 A3 but also noisy, cramped with a bad BOSE and some major parts problems (ie coils). Car material quality overall was very good though.

Also, whilst I do not beleive the market is flooded with TT's it just seems like it because they stand out so much but that impression was enough for me. As was the introduction of the smaller engined TT which I felt devalued my 225.

I now have a RX8.

rael


----------



## Guest

> Ed, in your situation idve probably done the same, as this thread just seeks to be destructive and a couple of the early contributors should grow up !.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the RX8, at least you'll have some exclusivity - until of course the hairdressers start buying them. ;D
> 
> Zoom Zoom as they say and keep us up to date as to how it feels after the initial newness has worn off.
> 
> Regards
> Mark


Thanks, I'll pop back and give a report in a week or two if anyone is interested?


----------



## garyc

> I owned a TTC for 20 months and loved it, especially after I learned to drive it properly with Big John. But what turned me off the TT was that when not driven hard it was just a 1.8 A3 but also noisy, cramped with a bad BOSE and some major parts problems (ie coils). Car material quality overall was very good though.
> 
> Also, whilst I do not beleive the market is flooded with TT's Â it just seems like it because they stand out so much but that impression was enough for me. As was the introduction of the smaller engined TT which I felt devalued my 225. Â
> 
> I now have a RX8.
> 
> rael Â


So how's it going Rael? Impressions? Despite a little criticism of you choice (but so what? it is you choice ) I am interested in how it' going especially compared to the TT.b


----------



## Kell

> So how's it going Rael? Impressions? Â Despite a little criticism of you choice (but so what? it is you choice ) Â I am interested in how it' going especially compared to the TT.b


Liquid lunch today Gary?

Or are you typing with your boxing gloves on again?


----------



## marksovereign

It would be nice to hear a few satisfied or disatisfied owners !


----------



## rael

Happy to oblige with nearly 600 miles on the clock.

Love the shape except the back , had a few extras put on including a sports exhaust which has a larger bore (to drag the eyes south) and beefier noise over 6k revs, expensive but worth it. When highly reved males a great but unusual noise.

Inside the cabin is of surprsingly good quality, almost as good as the TT but offering a little more of a luxury feel with richer mats and carpet surround. Seats, BOSE and access to controls (ie volume switch) better, also less road noise.

Fits 4 adults no problem with deep floors and access easy to back via suicide doors and no B-pillar. My wife compared sitting in the back to that of a plane seat. Stacks of storage everywhere plus cupholder back and front. Materails of European quality and look, not shiney Jap stuff.

The drive is good too. Has not got the torque of the TT and push in the back but will rev to 9500 without a problem. In comparisons with the TTC 225 the TT would be off the mark up to 50 quicker than the 8 but the 8 would catch up and overtake before 100 was reached. So slower initially but straight line power line, not the short TT power curves. The 8 50/ 50 balance allows it to be thrown around a lot more and is the more fun car to drive. Nice small gear lever with small cogs and very easy to use.

Negative - thirsty, I'm averaging 18 -22mpg and the tank is small too but no need for Optimax.

Overall I am very happy with the change. Got a free Pro-drive day From Mazda in January which is like a Big John 1-2-1 all day seesion to teach us to get the best out of the rotary engine so perhaps I have not yet reached the fun bit!

Also, remember the price, at Â£22,000 for the basic car it is value on wheels.

Take a test drive, you will be surprised.

rael


----------



## r1

Hows the engine?


----------



## garyc

Did I hear correctly that there is a turboed version in the offing? Might address the relative low down torque issue?


----------



## rael

Engine is tiny and well back towards the cockpit giving the car its great balance. It revs very freely with redline over 10K and you suspect it would go even higher if allowed. As stated, initial push from zero not fantastic but the staright line build up (30 to 100 in 3rd) is superb.

But it eats juice and also oil.

rael


----------



## garyc

> Engine is tiny and well back towards the cockpit giving the car its great balance. It revs very freely with redline over 10K and you suspect it would go even higher if allowed. As stated, initial push from zero not fantastic but the staright line build up (30 to 100 in 3rd) is superb.
> 
> But it eats juice and also oil.
> 
> rael


I know it revs high, but does it rev quickly like, say a Honda CTR or S2000 does?


----------



## TTej

Wow the RX8 does not sound that bad, i think they are quite nice and i personnaly like the rear dorrs. But i would always dream of TT's and that's what i bought. It's about getting that dream!

Interestingly wasnt the first manufacturer to produce the rotary engine infact Audi??? Or am i getting my wires crosses i always belives that Auto Union (Audi in the old days) pioneered this and some Audi's had them as engines.

Aparently as they did consume a whole lot of oil cutomers returned the cars and Audi replaced the engines with 4 cyliders. (im sure someone will be here to correct me, but thats what i like about furums, peopel share knowledge).

For all those of you that have bought RX8's i hope to see you so we can put them head to head  and maybe you'll be nie enough to let me have a go in one.


----------



## rael

The old NSU perhaps.

rael


----------



## phil

> The old NSU perhaps.
> 
> rael


Yep. This was probably their best known.









They were an instant success, and then a huge failure, because they had problems with their engines. Basically the 3 tips of the rotor wore down and the engine failed, after relatively low mileage. 
Mazda have got round this problem by chucking oil out at the tips, which is why they drink so much. 
I think.


----------



## garvin

> In comparisons with the TTC 225 the TT would be off the mark up to 50 quicker than the 8 but the 8 would catch up and overtake before 100 was reached.


Hmmmmmm. Lets look at the facts here :-

0-60 mph : TTC225 - 6.1s Rx-8 - 7.1s
0-100mph : TTC225 - 15.8s RX-8 - 18.1s
30-70mph : TTC225 - 5.8s RX-8 - 6.8s
50-70mph : TTC225 - 9.1s RX-8 - 10.8s

All figures courtesy of Autocar road tests.

RX-8 catch up and overtake a TTC 225 by 100mph ......... I think not 

Amazing how subjectivity can overtake objectivity!


----------



## garyc

> Hmmmmmm. Lets look at the facts here :-
> 
> 0-60 mph : TTC225 - 6.1s Â Rx-8 - 7.1s
> 0-100mph : TTC225 - 15.8s Â RX-8 - 18.1s
> 30-70mph : TTC225 - 5.8s Â RX-8 - 6.8s
> 50-70mph : TTC225 - 9.1s Â RX-8 - 10.8s
> 
> All figures courtesy of Autocar road tests.
> 
> RX-8 catch up and overtake a TTC 225 by 100mph ......... I think not Â
> 
> Amazing how subjectivity can overtake objectivity!


It is indeed amazing how selectivity can shape perception - the 3.2 TT tested in Autocar managed `17.2secs to 100mh to the RX8's 18.1 secs, making them pretty close in most books


----------



## jampott

Whereas the Nissan made it in a snip over 13 seconds.

Eat my dust


----------



## garyc

> Whereas the Nissan made it in a snip over 13 seconds.
> 
> Eat my dust


That'll be 14.2 secs then. Same as Boxster S. When it drops below 11 secs into the realms of truely fast cars, then you can brag sonny.


----------



## PaulS

> Aparently as they did consume a whole lot of oil cutomers returned the cars and Audi replaced the engines with 4 cyliders. Â (im sure someone will be here to correct me, but thats what i like about furums, peopel share knowledge).


NSU eventually went bust due to warranty claims over the wankel engine. They didn't replace the engines - customers did it themselves, usually by fitting a (truly awful) V4 Ford engine. When the engine was running as intended, the NSU RO80 was a great car, the ride and handling were highly praised by the motoring press of the time. The car still has a good following today, and lots of them now have the Mazda RX7 rotary engine fitted instead Â


----------



## garvin

> It is indeed amazing how selectivity can shape perception - the 3.2 TT tested Â in Autocar managed `17.2secs to 100mh to the RX8's 18.1 secs, making them pretty close in most books


Absolutely correct .................. however, in his post, rael specifically selected the TTC 225 not the V6 3.2 for comparison


----------



## Guest

> Hmmmmmm. Lets look at the facts here :-
> 
> 0-60 mph : TTC225 - 6.1s Â Rx-8 - 7.1s
> 0-100mph : TTC225 - 15.8s Â RX-8 - 18.1s
> 30-70mph : TTC225 - 5.8s Â RX-8 - 6.8s
> 50-70mph : TTC225 - 9.1s Â RX-8 - 10.8s
> 
> All figures courtesy of Autocar road tests.
> 
> RX-8 catch up and overtake a TTC 225 by 100mph ......... I think not Â
> 
> Amazing how subjectivity can overtake objectivity!


Hmmm, Yes indeed...
There is no way that I could ever have attchieved 6.1 in my TT, more like nearly 7.0s... But then again I might have had an underpowered engine, an the one that was tested could have been slightly over powered... And I wouldn't bother about the Autocar figures, as they car that they drove was exactly the same car as the one from the test drive in Autoexpress and they came back with completely different figures. 
BTW, Did the same person take both these cars out? I probably think you'll find that they didn't so you can't really compare the figures can you! Their driving patterns would be different wouldn't they...


----------



## garyc

> Hmmm, Yes indeed...
> There is no way that I could ever have attchieved 6.1 in my TT, more like nearly 7.0s... But then again I might have had an underpowered engine, an the one that was tested could have been slightly over powered... And I wouldn't bother about the Autocar figures, as they car that they drove was exactly the same car as the one from the test drive in Autoexpress and they came back with completely different figures.
> BTW, Did the same person take both these cars out? I probably think you'll find that they didn't so you can't really compare the figures can you! Their driving patterns would be different wouldn't they...


The figures for the 225 come from 1999, the RX8 from this year. As far as I know no other magazine has bettered the 225 time since...


----------



## Guest

About proves my point then doesn't it gary???


----------



## garyc

> About proves my point then doesn't it gary???


I reckon it does.


----------



## rael

Trying to find some updated figures but those provided by Autocar are unreliable, I have beaten their 0 - 60 mph.

rael


----------



## garvin

> Hmmm, Yes indeed...
> There is no way that I could ever have attchieved 6.1 in my TT, more like nearly 7.0s... BTW, Did the same person take both these cars out? I probably think you'll find that they didn't so you can't really compare the figures can you! Their driving patterns would be different wouldn't they...


I don't think any sane person would achieve the quoted road test times in their own car ............ to achieve the 0-60/100 times quoted in road tests the take-offs are just a wee bit agressive  However, you should be able to get a reasonable comparison between different cars provided conditions are similar.

As for different driving patterns, the take-offs between different testers/publications will be different but the in gear accelerative figures should be very close to what can be achieved by most of us on the road.

At least both sets of figures were quoted from the same publication .............. about as objective as you can get without organising a 'drag race'.

So what if the TT figures are from 1999 - is there an insinuation here that Audi or Autocar were cheating  or that TT's have been detuned since then in some way ???


----------



## Guest

> I don't think any sane person would achieve the quoted road test times in their own car ............ to achieve the 0-60/100 times quoted in road tests the take-offs are just a wee bit agressive  However, you should be able to get a reasonable comparison between different cars provided conditions are similar.
> 
> As for different driving patterns, the take-offs between different testers/publications will be different but the in gear accelerative figures should be very close to what can be achieved by most of us on the road.
> 
> At least both sets of figures were quoted from the same publication .............. about as objective as you can get without organising a 'drag race'.
> 
> So what if the TT figures are from 1999 - is there an insinuation here that Audi or Autocar were cheating Â  or that TT's have been detuned since then in some way ???


Just because both the figures were produced by the same publication, doesn't mean anything. The only way of getting a decent comparision between two cars would be to have the same driver drive both cars. Like I said earlier two people do not have the same driving patterns... 
And no there was no insuation of AutoCar and Audi cheating. it wasn't even me that mentioned this, it was garyc, so please before jumping down people throats read what is being posted by people...


----------



## Guest

After my initial posting on this thread. I had a nice PM message from TTC which read
"Muppet!!! don't be so serious"

It's so nice to see that people don't let me down...


----------



## rael

I think car preference is a mixture of various benefits which overall as a whole best please the individual. The reason why most TT owners have changed to a RX8 is because of 4 real adult seats, rare car on the road, shape (all my friends who have seen it prefer it to the TTC), more luxurious interior, better seats and far better BOSE. As important is the 50/50 balance and a smooth reving engine which actually makes the 8 a more fun car to drive even if Autocar don't think its faster (which is still debatable).

I used to grin away in my TT, I now smile. I admit it requires a bit more care with warm up and oil checks but the 8 is more far flexible and able on the road. It was specifically built for that purpose unlike the TT which sits on top of a Golf. The TT was king but no longer, not as a complete car in that price range.

rael


----------



## garyc

> Just because both the figures were produced by the same publication, doesn't mean anything. The only way of getting a decent comparision between two cars would be to have the same driver drive both cars. Like I said earlier two people do not have the same driving patterns...
> And no there was no insuation of AutoCar and Audi cheating. it wasn't even me that mentioned this, it was garyc, so please before jumping down people throats read what is being posted by people...


You are right Hammered. The only base for tru ecomparison is to have both cars' test data collected on the same occasion, at the same location and with the same driver. Atmospherics alone can mean marked differences in the same cars performance over different days.


----------



## Guest

rael & Hammered,
soon be joining you on the 8 forum, traded the S3 for 230 hp silver leather/sat nav etc.
Rx8. what a car!!!

Sooooo nice o drive much more fun than the s3 or TT, 
its the X-factor baby!


----------



## garvin

> ........ it wasn't even me that mentioned this, it was garyc, so please before jumping down people throats read what is being posted by people...


Crikey ......... didn't think I was jumping down anybody's throat ....... I was just curious why 1999 would make such a difference ??? As for not posting things ..... tis true that you didn't actually post it .......... but you did concur stongly with what Gary said in the very next post so I assumed you agreed with it ???


----------



## vagman

> a 4 real adult seats


Big deal. One doesn't buy a TT to go to the garden centre or the family trip to the church on a Sunday. The Jap, however, is ideally suited.



> shape (all my friends who have seen it prefer it to the TTC)


Hohohohohohahahahahahahahahhahahahahahohohohohh

They should have gone to Specsavers then.



> more luxurious interior


It is widely acknowledged that the TT's interior is the best in the business.



> far better BOSE


Anyone got a spare cotton bud?



> the road. It was specifically built for that purpose unlike the TT which sits on top of a Golf


The 8 is just a 6 except it's a damn site uglier.

One last thing, why do you still hang about here. There are a few ex TT owners who visit the site, GaryC and snaxo to name but two, but they never go on and on about how crap their TT was. So why do you??


----------



## phil

A mate of mine's bought an rx8, and I was in it the other day (as a passenger). To be honest I felt really let down. It is a good looking car, although a bit too similar to the S2000 for my liking. Not a bad thing, but it doesn't scream "look at me, I'm different". Still, it does look good.
The interior was awful. Really cramped, and I couldn't sit up straight in the passenger seat, although the driver's seat probably can go down. The seat itself was really good though.
The dashboard, like those in just about every japanese car I've been in, was pretty awful. Nice styling features, and a certain degree of uniformity ( I hate cars where the stereo display's one colour and the air on's another), although it did seem far too overcomplicated. Probably something you get used to though. 
The sound sytem was a big let down. A lot probably has to so with how my mate had the tone controls set up, but the sound was very dull, and was distorted even at half volume. IMO it should sound as crisp at full volume, even if your ears start to hurt, as it does at low volumes. A good stereo isn't one which just goes loud. The bose in the TT's not perfect either though.

The engine sounded bloody awful, like a lawnmower with asthma, but is neither better nor worse than a 4 cylinder one. It was lovely and smooth thoough. Full credit. It felt quick, but there was no being thrown back into the seats in the slightest.

I was a bit envious of my mate when he said he was getting one. Nice car, latest model etc, although I'm much less so now, I have to say. But then again, I can't think of a better car for the price with decent back seats coupled with good looks and pretty good performance. If I wanted back seats and a roof, it would be on my shopping list. I'd want to drive it myself first though.

Not impressed by the ~20mpg though, :-/


----------



## Carlos

I am an ex TT owner. Â Twice in fact.

Looking back I can see the limitations of the TT. Â I'm sure the Mazda does have some advantages, but they clearly aren't

a) Proper rear seats. Â Who cares, people don't buy a TT for the rear seats, so it isn't an appropriate comparison. Â In this regard the Daewoo Leganza is a better car than the RX8 or the TT...

b) Interior. Â Don't sully your (mostly) good argument by suggesting preposterous things like this.

That said, I accept the Mazda could be a better drive than the TT, but based on figures I've seen, its unlikely to be quicker.

Looks - well it is a new car. Â Personally I don't see people rating it in 5 years time though.


----------



## SteveS

> a) Proper rear seats. Â Who cares, people don't by a TT for the rear seats, so it isn't an appropriate comparison. Â In this regard the Daewoo Leganza is a better car than the RX8 or the TT...


Muhahahahahahahahaha ;D


----------



## rael

Vagman - Those were my reasons for selling the TTC, that is all. Yes, the interior of the 8 is more luxurious but not better quality or design (I was very specific about my definition as I appreciate the TTC interior is very classy but comparitave basic). BOSE is far better and perfect balance does allow more fun and sporty ride. As I have driven both I can compare, can you?

I know you cannot imagine anything being better than your beloved TT but there is now very serious competition and the TT will loose out.

Why am I posting, probably because the heading referred to the RX8 and it's in the 'Other Marques' section. Is this not the place to discusss other cars then?

rael


----------



## Guest

Rael,
To be quite honest I don't know why we bother posting in here... The admin of this site create a section (other marques) and say 'we're that popular, so we've created a new section so that others can come on and post...

What do you get! nothing but hassle from a load of people, who like I stated earlier in this thread, have nothing but blinkered views...

If you narrow minded people don't want to hear about other marques of car, *why bother putting your views in here...*

: GOD! some people. You just can't except that some cars maybe better in some respects, than the *all conquering, but won nothing* Audi TT...

I really didn't want to get into this sort of posting but I can see we're going to have to drop to the mental heads level...
What time did the new V6 do the TG track in? And what time did the RX-8 do it in?
Answer quicker than the V6... and don't start on about _oh! the stig didn't use the launch control_ what a load of crap!!! All this hype about the DSG and how quick it changes gears, shouldn't that have made up for the launch control gimmick... : Some of you people make me sick... 
Like both Rael and me have said, have many of you actually driven both cars for lenghty periods of time. If you haven't then shut the fupp up, muppets!

Enough said, rant over! Now come on let's have the barracking!!! ;D


----------



## Dotti

I sat in a RX8 for the first time at a Ford Dealer christmas eve and loved it.

Sat in the velocity red with the matching interior and felt like I was in heaven! ;D. It was very nice and was the 230bhp one aswell. The doors are a good novelty and the rear seating is pretty spacious too along with boot size. Must admit you do get a lot of car for your money!

So hubby wants one, BUT BUT BUT I still want the TT coupe! So which do we go for? :  Maybe both! ;D


----------



## scoTTy

> I sat in a *RX8* for the first time at a *Ford Dealer* christmas eve and loved it.


How does that work then? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforum/YaBBImages/smilies/smash.gif


----------



## Dotti




----------



## Carlos

Saw one today in silver with black leather interior.

Very stylish I must say. Not as stylish as the TT was when it first appeared, but now that familiarity has blunted the TTs looks somewhat (in my eyes), the RX8 is a worthy competitor in this dept.


----------



## marksovereign

> I think car preference is a mixture of various benefits which overall as a whole best please the individual. The reason why most TT owners have changed to a RX8 is because of 4 real adult seats, rare car on the road, shape (all my friends who have seen it prefer it to the TTC), more luxurious interior, better seats and far better BOSE. As important is the 50/50 balance and a smooth reving engine which actually makes the 8 a more fun car to drive even if Autocar don't think its faster (which is still debatable).
> 
> I used to grin away in my TT, I now smile. I admit it requires a bit more care with warm up and oil checks but the 8 is more far flexible and able on the road. It was specifically built for that purpose unlike the TT which sits on top of a Golf. The TT was king but no longer, not as a complete car in that price range.
> 
> rael


Most TT owners have changed to RX8s ?????????? Hmmm i dont think so - I dont know any ! The only way you'd get me to change to an RX8 is if I coudnt afford a TT. 

If I wanted 4 seats id've bought a Volvo/BMW/Mercedes !!

All your friends !!!!! - They shouldve gone to Specsavers

TT sits on top of a Golf ------- Yawn

TT was king Â No longer !!!! and you think the RX8 has usurped it ???

All smacks of someone who cant afford another TT and has had to go downmarket ;D

PS might be nice if you went to play on the RX8 Websites - there Â you can all slap yourselves on the back Â - at least that is until your first 3 year rsiduals start biting 

Rarer car ?? Just wait until the Company Car user choosers start buying - its priced slap bang in the middle of rep mobile territory

PS and you really think that an RX8 looks nicer than a TT ?? just look at my sig picture and answer truthfully


----------



## Dotti

I have come to the conclusion that the RX8 is definately a masculine car and not one for us girlies . Hubby has his test drive tomorrow (Monday) in one :.


----------



## shke

Is there an official source to back up the claim that the RX8 will suffer severe depreciation over 3 years? Is it because it is a Mazda and therefore it will follow the downward curve of their other cars?

If that is the logic then I can think of other cars that have bucked that trend - the Ford Puma - Ford depreciation is usually a real killer, but I sold mine at just under 3 years old for just over 60% of list price. Puma prices seem to be holding up reasonably well at the moment too if the local papers are to be believed...

Why might this be? - I think it was because the Puma was/is reasonably stylish (in and out) but also because it had great handling and reasonable speed for the money, and was pretty reliable (no major recalls..) as far as I can remember.

Might the same be said about the RX8 in a few year's time? Only time will tell. Its all just entertaining guesswork until then...


----------



## Carlos

> Is there an official source to back up the claim that the RX8 will suffer severe depreciation over 3 years? Â Is it because it is a Mazda and therefore it will follow the downward curve of their other cars? Â


And lets not forget that their only other sports car, the MX-5, suffered mad depreciation when right hand drive imports from Japan flooded the market.


----------



## marksovereign

Sorry Carlos youare talking crap about MX5 residuals. You obviously dont remember what happened when the right hand dive Jap imports hit these shores - Freefall !!!Probably be the same when the none UK spec RX8s do the same !!!! and it hit both the UK and none UK spec cars.


----------



## Carlos

Always remember to quote Â :

All I know is, a friend of mine bought one for Â£16k and was offered Â£9k four years later, I considered this good depreciation.


----------



## marksovereign

How Long ago was it ?

Bet it was in the summer too !


----------



## TJS

I think residuals will hold up pretty well for the first 3 years. At least until domestic Japanese vehicles come up for thier first MOT equivalent test at which point many Japansese owners buy new vehicles rather than put the vehicle through the very stringent and expensive inspection. It's usualy these cars that find their way to the UK (and Oz) via the Japanese car auction system.

MX5's were gold plated for at least 4 yaers. I bought my wife a new silver MX5 in 92 (J) for Â£14.4k on the road. Sold it privately 4 years and 13k miles later for Â£10k. Serviced every year by Follets in London and all it needed was a new battery The OEM was a small hybrid job. It was the high residuals that, ultimately, prompted the grey import trade.

As to the RX8 ... some of the styling is a little fussy but overall I quite like it, especially in the grey metallic. I think the TT is coming to the end of its "must have" phase, too many new kids on the block.


----------



## Marque

Well I must add my comment that the TT for all its well publicised faults is a modern day classic. If truth be told & immitation is the sincerest form of flattery then the 350Z is a case in point. Re the Rx8 breed, it does appear a clever car (suicide doors etc) but I do fear that id does lack the grint the RX7 offered...and whilst most manufacturers want a sports car on their portfolio that may not be enough to tempt a purchase.

I, just like the Rx8, 350z characters, am quite happy throwingf my money on a 225 (big issues over the nose heavy 3.2 btw and I have driven it but not too extremes)...and I say idependently of my purchase that the TT was the first "stylish" coupe in 180 guise or 225 that made it to UK shores in the price bracket most normal people could afford.

I do not begrudge the SKoda floorpan at all. It was, is & will always be a "lovely" car. Thre are of course better, but for the money the TT was the first. Audi do deserve credit for that I think.
M


----------



## jampott

> If truth be told & immitation is the sincerest form of flattery then the 350Z is a case in point.


*ponder*

*walks round the 350z looking for similarities*

Apart from being a Coupe, having 18" wheels, a front mounted engine, a 6 speed 'box and twin exhausts, the two cars are very very different. For all the curvy, soft TT styling, the 350z is angular and aggressive. Where the TT is FWD/4WD, the 350z is RWD. Where the TT has a 1.8T lump, the 350z has a V6**. The driving characteristics, handling, power delivery, looks, etc couldn't be more different....

** Ahem. *cough*. Lets not forget it was cars like the 350z, Crossfire, Alfa etc which basically FORCED Audi to introduce a V6 engine - something which was desparately needed to try and "compete" with the newer breed of Coupes that were going to be hitting the market.


----------



## scoTTy

Are you really saying that you can't see any visual similarity between the 350Z and the TT? :

With regards the V6 being because of the 350Z etc...do you really think a company like Audi could react in this time frame? Their plans are in place years in advance and this is just part of the marketing strategy to get the TT to continue until the replacement comes along.

Audi reinvented the concept of a small coupe and many companies have now become aware of this market and hence have reacted with cars in a similar market place. When I bought the TT there was nothing else like it. Now we all have a choice.


----------



## jampott

> Are you really saying that you can't see any visual similarity between the 350Z and the TT? :
> 
> With regards the V6 being because of the 350Z etc...do you really think a company like Audi could react in this time frame? Their plans are in place years in advance and this is just part of the marketing strategy to get the TT to continue until the replacement comes along.
> 
> Audi reinvented the concept of a small coupe and many companies have now become aware of this market and hence have reacted with cars in a similar market place. When I bought the TT there was nothing else like it. Now we all have a choice.


Erm... NO! I can't. Sorry. Even things I *thought* were similar (like the roofline) is actually more akin to a Porker. Like I said, apart from it being a Coupe in shape, it is cosmetically and mechanically VERY different.

As for the V6. Didn't Callum himself admit it was a marketing ploy? Reading between the lines, you'd have to admit they were REACTING to the market, not leading it with this one.....

Notice I also said "going to be hitting the market.". I don't believe Audi saw the Nissan 350z launched over here in March and then decided to release their own V6. I'm not that stupid. But lets not forget the 350z (as an example) is something like 18 months old globally (and had been on the drawing board and publicly known about for a while before that) - and Audi would have had to react to what the market was GOING to do. And when you think Porsche, Merc, Alfa etc already fit V6s into their smaller cars.....

I'm sorry, but Audi ALWAYS liked forced induction engines - right from way back. But under new management, their sporting models are replacing blown power with sheer displacement - THIS IS A RECENT CHANGE. They have gone from trying to tell their customers that they don't have a V6 that will fit into the TT, into producing an Auto variant (whilst holding out that the manual version can't be made) and are now launching THAT as well.......

Ho hum..........


----------



## jimhardacre

Hi

I have an RX-8 and if you are seriously considering purchasing one please check the RX-8 forums where the car in America has been out 6 months. If you wish to contact me please send me an e-mail at 
[email protected].

p.s No I am not selling it.


----------



## rael

All information required on the 8 is available on a UK RX8 Owners site.

For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep.

rael


----------



## Kell

> : GOD! some people. You just can't except that some cars maybe better in some respects, than the *all conquering, but won nothing* Audi TT...


How can you say that? Â Coupe of the year four years in a row. Â I'd like to see the Mazda do that.

My guess is that it will be the Nissan that finally usurps it.

And Tim, c'mon. Â 350 doesn't look like a TT? Â Maybe not after a very long and hard look at it, but styling cues, not actually the same curves, are incredibly similar. Â You can argue about RWD versus 4WD and engine size and NA versus Turbochaged, but as far as looks go, I reckon the designer was influenced by the TT.

There are very few cars that come along and influence the rest of the motoring world (and beyond) with their style. Â The TT is one such car. Â

The knock-on effect is massive. Â And now, five years after its launch, it's finally beaten by some very worthy competitors. Â Fine. Â But I really can't see how the Nissan, Mazda or Chrysler will be still on top in 2009.


----------



## rael

Kelly - fully agree with you. The TT has been tops for many years but the competition has caught up and the more independant car mags suggest some (but never the Crossfire ) have overtaken.

Does not make the TT a bad car to own. Pity some TT owners posting earlier are so defensive, ill informed and rude. If you really want to keep your head firmly in the sand then don't visit this 'Other Marque' site because you will read that the coupe market has moved on and its not just about the TT anymore.

rael


----------



## garyc

Guys.

The TT, as a *package* still takes some beating and has definately carved it's place in the automotive hall of fame. whether the RX8 and alll the new pretenders will do so, only time will tell - it is far too soon for that.

The TT did break the mould in terms of design; fit and finish; interior (a world first in terms of sheer quality and design in itself regardless of rest of car); the first car ever to go from Concept car to road car virtually unchanged and uncompromised; it has never been lacking in the performance stakes; offering 4wd in a small affordable economical coupe and roadster was a first; handling until now has only ever been 2nd to the Boxster (which has always been more expensive). All in all a good accomplishment. It's position in the sales charts confirms this and the car has had asexual appeal which is also positive.

After 5 years it is only now beaten by the Rx8 on handling and dynamics, not grunt or all the other good things mentioned.

Best to keep things in perspective.


----------



## marksovereign

Garyc - yet again you have put things into perspective.

Rael you are obviously delighted by your new car and good on you. However as a previous TT owner you are not suprisingly going to get a few negative responses if youve run with the Hare and now hunt with the hound ! People are allowed their own opinions youve aired yours so let others have theirs. and Â Save your torch burning for the Rx8 site.

Ive only seen a few Rx8s on the Road and Â they dont half look different in different colours ! I think the interior is horrendous and i dont like the doors. Its not a package that makes we want to go and test drive,. It may well be silky smooth but it just doesnt do it for me and doesnt have the quality feel,look or heritage of the TT. So no matter how many facts figures or quotes from Clarkson you wave at me you wouldnt get me in one. The only thing id change for is a Boxster.

Rael enjoy your car and im sure its everything you want it to be, but lets just see how you feel about it in 5 years time.

Hammered get a life Â - all conquering won nothing ?????? yeah right , your last posting wasnt a rant, more a personality problem


----------



## phil

I was talking to someone with an rx8 last night and apparently if you stall it when the engine's cold, it won't start again unless the engine's taken apart and cleaned. Apparently it's because it dumps a lot of oil into the engine and a lot of very rich unburnt fuel.


----------



## jampott

Kell

As I already answered on this (or another) thread, the TT and the 350z do NOT look like each other!!

Having lived with both day-to-day, I NEVER get that impression beyond an initial "it must look similar because its a coupe". I also have chance to see the TT and the 350z sitting close to each other daily in the car park, and they honestly couldn't look more different....


----------



## vlastan

> I was talking to someone with an rx8 last night and apparently if you stall it when the engine's cold, it won't start again unless the engine's taken apart and cleaned. Apparently it's because it dumps a lot of oil into the engine and a lot of very rich unburnt fuel.


Sounds very weird to be truth! Who was this "someone" who told you this?

It would be interesting to take an RX8 for a test drive and try this!! ;D


----------



## Guest

Phil,

This isn't quite correct.

Remember the rotary is a 'different' engine and needs looking after differently. When you start it from cold the revs jump to around 2000 for a minute or so and then fluctuate back to 1,000. If you start and stop a lot at this time it can cause the flooding problem. What you should do is start the car and wait until the revs settle then drive off. It's no different than waiting for the glowplugs to warm on a diesel (not that I'm comparing the TT or RX-8 to a diesel engine!!!)

If it does flood then as long as you follow the manual procedure for 'unflooding' which is to re-start with the accelerator depressed (disables the injectors and clears the engine) then it should be Ok. What tends to happen though is that people try to re-start with no / part throttle and that makes the problem worse. This does (sadly) require a garage visit.

The RX-7 was the same though.

As a sideline I flooded a Cavalier (sorry :-[) Turbo (remember them!) years back and that had to go into the garage after as the plugs were damaged.

As for the which is best dispute. Who cares! The best one is the one on your driveway otherwise you wouldn't have spent all that hard-earned cash on it would you? It's down to the people who don't own one to make that decision.

We're just priviliged (IMHO) to be in a position to make the choice for ourselves 

Drive safely

Laurence


----------



## garyc

Laurence,

Well informed reponse. you seem to know your onions - or rotors at least.

We used to have some customer powerboat days with some guys who had a 900 hp 8 litre supercharged chevy powerboat (quite quick Â ) a couple of years ago.

The thing could be a pig to start and needed a yearly rebuild and constant oil changes. Â The reason I was told was that the cold starts put so much superunleaded in the bores that the oil was washed back down to the sump and was constantly diluted necessitating the frequent changes. Â Being less efficient, but in Â a high specific output motor, the oil forced the yearlt rebuilds.

Obviously the rotor principle is completely different to the four stroke piston cycle, but would the same issues around dilution of the oil occur when engine is cold or from frequent cold stalling?


----------



## Guest

I just do my research before buying a new car that's all. It's a lot of cash to spend and the last thing I want to finish up with is a lemon!

As far as I understand it the rotary (RENESIS particularly) uses oil to lubricate around the tips. It's the developments in this area that mean that a RENESIS engine won't need the tips replacing until around 150k compared to the original RX-7 derivitive that 'could' need a rebuild anywhare from 60-80k.

And yes.. the rebuild is expensive but servicing is really cheap on the way there plus the rotary doesn't need cambelt replacements, so I guess it's swings and roundabouts in that case.

As for the flooding from what I have read. When the engine is cold it runs rich and injects too much fuel (normal so far). If you stop it at this point there is a risk that unburnt fuel will remain in the cylinder and be unable to evaporate away. Repeat the process and you have a flooded engine.

Once the engine is nice and warm the fuel will evaporate almost on contact and so there's no problem.

The motto is don't start and stop the engine cold. But then this is a motto that should be applied (school run mums take note!) to any car isn't it?

BTW: I'm quite happy to stand corrected against any rotary afficianados out there - I'm new to these engines still and just working my way through the books 

Laurence


----------



## Kell

> Kell
> 
> As I already answered on this (or another) thread, the TT and the 350z do NOT look like each other!!
> 
> Having lived with both day-to-day, I NEVER get that impression beyond an initial "it must look similar because its a coupe". I also have chance to see the TT and the 350z sitting close to each other daily in the car park, and they honestly couldn't look more different....


Well Tim I certainly can't make you admit it. Â ;D

But then perhaps it's because you lived with a TT roadster wheras I think most of the similar curves echo those of the coupe.

Still you'd know best as you've got the Zed and have certainly seen enough TT coupes in your time. Â Maybe I'll think differently over time too. But for me, when I see a Zed fleetingly, I think I've seen a TT.

Not only that, but I'm pretty sure that the UK designer admitted as much. Though, I may be wrong - it's been known.


----------



## Steve_Mc

> Kell
> 
> As I already answered on this (or another) thread, the TT and the 350z do NOT look like each other!!
> 
> Having lived with both day-to-day, I NEVER get that impression beyond an initial "it must look similar because its a coupe". I also have chance to see the TT and the 350z sitting close to each other daily in the car park, and they honestly couldn't look more different....


We were looking for a parking spot in a Heathrow car park a couple of weeks ago when the missus spotted a space next to a 350z. "Over there" she said, "next to that orange TT"


----------



## scoTTy

but they don't look the same :


----------



## head_ed

Well, having just come back from a test drive of the '8' I come down firmly in the 'yes please' camp!

The car feels so well balanced on the roads, I had 30mins around the back lanes on the coast here, so I had loads of opportunities to throw it around corners and over bumps.

We went flat out in second around a roundabout, and I couldn't make the back end kick out (although you can turn the traction control off!) 0 - 60 in the mid 6s, 150 mph.. what more do you need?

It sounds great considering the size of the engine, and OK so you have to top up the oil regularly, but who doesn't keep a check on this anyway if you like your car that much?

Quick, nice cabin, high revving (like my R), different looks, HUGE boot for what it is, I thought it was great.

People might pull this car apart for different reasons, residual prices, 'quirky' back end, the fact that it's not German.. me, I just liked it 

mart.


----------



## head_ed

Oh, and their sales people were 1st class - Audi could take a huge leaf out of their book.


----------



## Guest

I've never thought the 350 and TT look anything alike. besides being two door hard top coupes...

I've sat in several 350s, seen the autocrossed, driven in them, and ridden shotgun. Their quality level is in no way shape or for comparable to the TTs. The interior is filled with cheap materials that easily move and contrort should you touch them, or heavan forbid, try and use them. I think they're a great car for a teenager though, as most don't give a rat's ass about quality and just want to go fast and turn heads.

I have a friend that is hell bent on making me feel bad about my TT. Always comparing it to this car or that car or making snide little remarks. Finally I snapped on the boy and told him that when he was no longer driving a 95 Ford escort wagon then he could criticize.


----------



## rael

As you know I have a RX8 and been discussing the advantages over a TT.

Well, the snow did the 8 no favours at all. It was almost undrivable, the tyres apparently being to blame. I must admit I felt a lot safer in the snow in my TT although even 4WD cannot save you in those conditions.

rael


----------



## Lisa.

I test drove a RX8 on saturday and it was great fun.
The salesman drove for the first mile or so and set the pace 

I jumped into the passenger seat and found the seat adjustments really good. I'm only little and have to raise the seat , i felt really comfortable behind the the wheel. ( Nissan 350Z has no seat height adjustment and would look like the invisible woman driving with me behind the wheel :-/).

Really good fun was told to hold the revs high he kept saying " not yet, not yet, red line it to over 9000 revs ) i couldn't have gone fast enough though because i didn't see him grip the sides of the seat once although I did spend a lot of time on the wrong side of the road .

I didn't feel as safe at high speed on winding roads as i do in the TT.

Made me smile .........a lot .........but not as much as i did when i got back inside my TT.

Right then , next its be a test drive in a Cooper S.


----------



## fastasflip

The next door neighbour has just took delivery of one...........shame he's stuck up his own aR$e as it looks very nice and i wouldn't mind a go : or at least a chat about it


----------



## Alchemist

WOW, just caught up with this (long) thread.

Some of you have a deep seated hatred for the thing. I love cars ... full stop. We should all be grateful at the diversity of whats on the market, and if something fits in the category of the TT and its good, don't go dissing it. Be thankful that were not all the same. Life would be so boring.

I own an RX8, but I like TTs too. Thats just me. Each to their own.

Alchemist


----------



## garyc

> I own an RX8, but I like TTs too. Thats just me. Each to their own.
> 
> Alchemist


Yeah but can you turn water into gold?


----------



## head_ed

I can turn cheese into fondue


----------



## garyc

> I can turn cheese into fondue


I don't really think the Forum wishes to know about your personal habits with cheese Mart. 

..or do they?


----------



## Kell

I can turn cheese into poo. :


----------



## garyc

> I can turn cheese into poo. Â :


Cheese too? I thought that was just with words


----------



## Kell

Well I have yet to attain your excrement excellent use of the English language.

Though I've noticed that your Attention to Detail has been slcking somewhat in your more recent posts.

Liquid lunch? Â [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## garyc

> Well I have yet to attain your excrement excellent use of the English language.
> 
> Though I've noticed that your Attention to Detail has been slcking somewhat in your more recent posts.
> 
> Liquid lunch? Â [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


This so true- I just can't always be arsed of late. Â Although I am building a head of steam about spelling pedantry - such a hollow victory riposte usually from the grammatically inept. 

ps I didn't actually notice your confusable/confusible spelling error previously, so excited was I about the application of the said adjective in such a truely original and entralling context. Â My mind is on higher things.

5pm in pub - followed by first curry in months (diet).
Toodle pip. Â Have a good un.  ;D


----------



## Kell

OOPS - just noticed that my ATD is poor too.

Slcking indeed - when what I clearly meant was slacking.

If only you hadn't quoted me, I could go back and change it.


----------



## Dotti

Back on this topic? I won't say my views : ;D


----------



## rael

Lots of arguments above, some very blind remarks. Well lets see what the papers say;

http://www.topgear.com/content/features ... s_2004/07/

TT knocked of the top as discusssed earlier by both RX8 (coupe of the year) and 350Z (car of the year).

rael


----------



## KevinST

BTT


----------



## marksovereign

Hmm - The Coupe of the year ...........................................
theres some unhappy people over in Japland

http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=2123

http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=1546

http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=1546

wonder what they'll be like in 5 years time ?


----------



## garyc

marksovereign said:


> Hmm - The Coupe of the year ...........................................
> theres some unhappy people over in Japland
> 
> http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=2123
> 
> http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=1546
> 
> http://www.rx8ownersclub.co.uk/forum/vi ... php?t=1546
> 
> wonder what they'll be like in 5 years time ?


Hmm, the fuel/oil consumption should come as no surprise t oanyone who bought one having done their resaerch before buying a performance rotary engined car. Although to put it in context my RS4 could mange better economy than the RX8. But, you don't buy a performance coupe for economy (until the 330cd is launched that is....) alone, and the guy who had sold got list back for his car. So that is not bad - better than a TT.

Also, were one to skim the TT Forum and looking for 'problems', one would find plenty and one could deduce that the TT is unreliable. It isn't. So it's quite easy to be selective.

Personally I just don't like the styling - the last Rx7 was far better looking - something to do with those front wings. I have not driven one though, but those that have rate the experience highly - mant above the TT...

Whilst the 9Krpm range and smoothness appeals, the lack of torque would put me off for everyday driving. The lack of torque is the prime reason for the high consumption too, forcing people to use a lot of wide throttle openings to make progress beyond that of a 1.6 Focus. That's also why perfromance diesels always feel brisk and deliver good economy - that ability to produce low down torque on part throttle settings.

I still think Mazda are to be applauded for not following the pack though and providing a genuine alternative at what looks to be good value.


----------



## marksovereign

Gary im with you on the styling - it just doesnt float my boat !, and ive never liked the jap way of building screamers, give me low down grunt every time.

I was curious to see what was happening on the other side as the hysterical Coupe of the year posts are dying down a bit - and hence a selection of the posts. There are a lot more of the 'disappointeds' than I thought given its a brand new model and an awful lot of reliability problems. A lot of the problems posted on here appear to be from older cars, you certainly dont see many grumbles about the V6.

There were a few disgruntled noises about depreciation as well, thogh some getting out early did ok, though whoever buys a car as an investment wants their bumps feeling.

Anyway each to their own and I would imagine in 12 months time the RX8 will be just another Jap car


----------



## Alchemist

marksovereign said:


> Anyway each to their own and I would imagine in 12 months time the RX8 will be just another Jap car


It'll be another Jap coupe in 12 months, just like the TT is another German Coupe.

Alchemist.


----------



## rael

In a years time the 8 will still be a comparitable rare sight whilst the TT in all its guises will be quite common.

As Gary pointed out, torque is a problem low down but is overcome by good use of the gears and rev limit. MPG is a bit sad after the good TT figues but acceptable considering the drive.

rael


----------



## jam

i think the RX-8 is very common considering how long it has been out, see loads of them everyday

(although i can't really say much driving a 3 series beemer! :lol: )


----------



## rael

If you are after a two seater straight line rocket with lots of torque the why not go for the Top Gear car of the Year, 350Z. Still rare and the TT substitute.

rael


----------



## marksovereign

rael said:


> If you are after a two seater straight line rocket with lots of torque the why not go for the Top Gear car of the Year, 350Z. Still rare and the TT substitute.
> 
> rael


Rael I agree the Z is a rocket , but the styling is strange and the interior is terrible - in short another typical Nissan. Never A TT substitute though!!!

Going back to the RX8 i had a good browse on your forum and I couldnt believe the posts about Fuel Consumption and the difference of opinion between the Manufaturer and the owners. Low 20s mpg is not funny and will effect the 2nd user market when the initially novelty value of the new model has worn off particularly with the constant upward spiral of UK fuel costs. Mazda are brave sticking with the Wankel but theyve got to sort the Fuel consumption out - it may be smooth but at what cost ??? Be interesting to hear your thoughts as an enthusiastic owner.


----------



## rael

Mark - Yes, mpg big downer, I'm getting at best 20mpg although;

a) this improves with miles
b) does not change that much if driven really hard.

We 8 owners try to ignore this issue (although grumble about it all the time) and concentrate instead on cost per mile of ownership and considering purchase price, servicing etc this is one of the lowest in the coupe sector.

To be honest, if I really only needed 2 seats I may have gone for the Z, I like the design and Nissan have a very good reputation with this coupes history, a car now back to its best. Top Gear car of the year!

But love the flexibility of the 8. Family car if wanted, sporty coupe otherwise.

rael

rael


----------



## Jamesv1000

Its simple. The rx8 looks like a gay version of the batmobile and has a whiny 1300cc engine. Ill stick with my 3.2 v6 dsg roadster ta


----------



## scoTTy

Did any one see the awards the RX8 won in last weeks Auto Express?

It won "Britain's Worst Running Costs".

They put this down to the engine and it's comsumption of fuel and oil. Apparently Mazda have 100 engineers working on the motor at present trying to improve it.

It also won "Best Handling".

Owners comment : The only niggle is that if the engine is still cold when you switch it off, it floods and won't restart".

That's handy if you just need to get it out the garage! :?


----------



## garyc

How does one differentiate between the low power and high power variants?

RX8s often want to 'play'. They don't seem to be that good at it, although they seem to acquit themselves better on track (where the torque deficit is masked).


----------



## Antwerpman

Somebody was bored and reading through all the old posts to bring this one back to life :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Why didn't they just put a 'normal' engine in the thing?


----------



## phil

The Silver Surfer said:


> Why didn't they just put a 'normal' engine in the thing?


It is a pretty impressive engine. Really smooth and feels unlike anything else. Also very powerful for its size, but it does drink a lot, sounds like a small child doing engine noises and is guttless unless you thrash it. 
Add to that absolutely no feedback of the road through the wheel (which really surpised me, after hearing all the rave reviews about handling) and it's well, good but flawed.


----------



## garyc

phil said:


> sounds like a small child .......guttless unless you thrash it...


Anyone got the Chidline number?

:wink:


----------



## marksovereign

I was behind one of the 'old' RX7 mark 2s yesterday , now that really is a stunning looking car, Mazda really got that right in the looks dept. the RX8 IMO just lacks something, those old RX7 s looked the dogs- ! However the common denominator though is the sh*te Wankel Engine, who cares if its smooth if its thirsty, won't start or wears out ??? Call me old fashioned but they're quite important attributes ! :roll:


----------



## garyc

marksovereign said:


> I was behind one of the 'old' RX7 mark 2s yesterday , now that really is a stunning looking car, Mazda really got that right in the looks dept. the RX8 IMO just lacks something, those old RX7 s looked the dogs- ! However the common denominator though is the sh*te Wankel Engine, who cares if its smooth if its thirsty, won't start or wears out ??? Call me old fashioned but they're quite important attributes ! :roll:


i think the previous RX7 in race edition (?) still looks pretty cool. There's one parked down the road, black with black wheels, big stainless steel exhausts, it's a great shape still.


----------



## Jamesv1000

I agree. The RX-7 looked awesome in its day, and still does which is testament to the design.


----------



## Karcsi

I really really wanted to own a Mk2 RX-7. But having to have a new engine every 30,000 miles or so and not finding a decent UK example put me right off. Otherwise, a very beautiful car. Twin rotor Wankel with a turbo each and 237bhp. They were damn expensive when first released in 1992 (I think) - just under Â£40,000. Then Mazda dropped the price by about Â£5k. I think it was one of the slowest selling cars in the UK at the time.


----------



## TVR_Man

I love the RX7 Mk2, but got scared off by the potential bills and bought a 200sx at the time (couldn't find a clean, untampered UK 300zx manual at the time).

I like the RX8 because it's different, but it is trying to appeal to mainstream motorists and trying to tempt them from their 318 coupes, Audi A3s, Celicas, Saabs IMO. It's not compromised in various ways like 2 seater sportscar.

Question to all those who parting with their own cash for an RX8 - in 3-4 years time with 50k on the clock, how much do you think it's going to be worth in comparison to a 350z, TT, S2000? Now personally I don't give a flying duck, but many people on this forum bitch about trade in prices and resale. a 50k RX8 out of warranty is going to be harder to shift than bugs from my TVR's grille after a blast down to Monaco (i.e. nearly impossible).

I'd still like an RX7 though ...


----------



## Alchemist

Lest you lot forget, I'm watching :lol: .

Alchemist.


----------



## Jamesv1000

rael said:


> All information required on the 8 is available on a UK RX8 Owners site.
> 
> For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep.
> 
> rael


What sort of idiotic statement is this? Erm you drive a Mazda, I drive an Audi. Like I said; gay batmobile with a gay engine note. If you want to live in dreamworld stay in your Wankel forum :lol:


----------



## BraTT

Awe be fair. Its obvious Rael wants a TT otherwise why be a glutton for punishment hanging around a superior car forum?
If a final nail was needed for the c8ffin then it is this;
The TT is 6 years old. The rx8 is 2 years old (guess) and still, the tt has the edge. Even 4 years wasnt enough for Mazda to produce a superior car. Bearing this in mind it, what we should be doing is comparing the rx8 to the mark 2 tt as this is a closer timescale. When this happens two words will immediately spring to mind. Total Annihilation!!


----------



## Alchemist

BraTT said:


> Awe be fair. Its obvious Rael wants a TT otherwise why be a glutton for punishment hanging around a superior car forum?
> If a final nail was needed for the c8ffin then it is this;
> The TT is 6 years old. The rx8 is 2 years old (guess) and still, the tt has the edge. Even 4 years wasnt enough for Mazda to produce a superior car. Bearing this in mind it, what we should be doing is comparing the rx8 to the mark 2 tt as this is a closer timescale. When this happens two words will immediately spring to mind. Total Annihilation!!


I take it from your ill informed comments AND your forum handle, that you cannot spell. PraTT. :lol: 
Alchemist.


----------



## Alchemist

Jamesv1000 said:


> rael said:
> 
> 
> 
> All information required on the 8 is available on a UK RX8 Owners site.
> 
> For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep.
> 
> rael
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of idiotic statement is this? Erm you drive a Mazda, I drive an Audi. Like I said; gay batmobile with a gay engine note. If you want to live in dreamworld stay in your Wankel forum :lol:
Click to expand...

James(whatever), calling a car gay is one thing but owning one is another. Do you really want me to find the link nominating the TT as THE gay motoring icon?

If you are interested in driving rather looking at your reflection in shop windows whilst you're driving and then you really need to take the blinkers off and realise that there are lots of good cars out there. This is not to say the 8 is ugly, far from it, but I still do also admire how the TT looks, given its maturing years.

It does not mean that you should slam a "rival" just because you feel insecure about your own masculinity.

Alchemist.


----------



## ag

I really like the idea of the RX8 and could live with the looks. The 2+2 format offerd more space for people in the back and so would be perfect for me. Mazda is a reasonable manufacturer of cars so the badge wouldn't put me off at all. The only reason I didn't try one was the reported fuel consumption and emissions. Apart from the weekly running costs I'm certain that an older car will fail to find buyers as people on a budget would struggle to reconcile the purchase price and running costs. Residuals would possibly therefore be a problem. I say possibly, because I don't see so many of them about and their relative exclusivity may work in their favour.

Either way I am not man enough to take the risk.


----------



## Jamesv1000

Alchemist said:


> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rael said:
> 
> 
> 
> All information required on the 8 is available on a UK RX8 Owners site.
> 
> For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep.
> 
> rael
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of idiotic statement is this? Erm you drive a Mazda, I drive an Audi. Like I said; gay batmobile with a gay engine note. If you want to live in dreamworld stay in your Wankel forum :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James(whatever), calling a car gay is one thing but owning one is another. Do you really want me to find the link nominating the TT as THE gay motoring icon?
> 
> If you are interested in driving rather looking at your reflection in shop windows whilst you're driving and then you really need to take the blinkers off and realise that there are lots of good cars out there. This is not to say the 8 is ugly, far from it, but I still do also admire how the TT looks, given its maturing years.
> 
> It does not mean that you should slam a "rival" just because you feel insecure about your own masculinity.
> 
> Alchemist.
Click to expand...

In all fairness I believe it is you who needs to take the blinkers off. I wouldnt dream of going onto a Mazda forum and "slamming" the Rx8. I dont understand how you can call me blinkered when earlier on this thread I was singing the Rx7's praises?? However, when somebody comes onto an Audi TT forum and starts trying to put it down I will defend it. I only bought my TT recently, after trying a number of different cars. Unfortunately the Rx8 didnt even make it to my test drive list due to its ugly appearance, and my experience of Rx8 driviers "living in cuckoo land" suffering from "delusions of grandeur" :lol: . 
They are even more prolific than Toyota Celica drivers!!
Just because I think the car DOES look like a gay version of the batmobile, doesnt mean I have issues which my own masculinity. How on earth you drew that conclusion is beyond me! 2+3=9 me thinks?!
You have clearly got your wires crossed. I wasnt referencing the type of person who drives the car, rather the appearance of the car.
To be totally honest, if the gay community like the TT then that is most definetely a compliment, as it is well known that gay people are the trendiest, most fashionable people out there, and I thank you for that comparison 
Yes, there are plenty of good cars out there, unfortunately the Rx8, in my opinion, isnt one of them.


----------



## Alchemist

Jamesv1000 said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rael said:
> 
> 
> 
> All information required on the 8 is available on a UK RX8 Owners site.
> 
> For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep.
> 
> rael
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of idiotic statement is this? Erm you drive a Mazda, I drive an Audi. Like I said; gay batmobile with a gay engine note. If you want to live in dreamworld stay in your Wankel forum :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James(whatever), calling a car gay is one thing but owning one is another. Do you really want me to find the link nominating the TT as THE gay motoring icon?
> 
> If you are interested in driving rather looking at your reflection in shop windows whilst you're driving and then you really need to take the blinkers off and realise that there are lots of good cars out there. This is not to say the 8 is ugly, far from it, but I still do also admire how the TT looks, given its maturing years.
> 
> It does not mean that you should slam a "rival" just because you feel insecure about your own masculinity.
> 
> Alchemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all fairness I believe it is you who needs to take the blinkers off. I wouldnt dream of going onto a Mazda forum and "slamming" the Rx8. I dont understand how you can call me blinkered when earlier on this thread I was singing the Rx7's praises?? However, when somebody comes onto an Audi TT forum and starts trying to put it down I will defend it. I only bought my TT recently, after trying a number of different cars. Unfortunately the Rx8 didnt even make it to my test drive list due to its ugly appearance, and my experience of Rx8 driviers "living in cuckoo land" suffering from "delusions of grandeur" :lol: .
> They are even more prolific than Toyota Celica drivers!!
> Just because I think the car DOES look like a gay version of the batmobile, doesnt mean I have issues which my own masculinity. How on earth you drew that conclusion is beyond me! 2+3=9 me thinks?!
> You have clearly got your wires crossed. I wasnt referencing the type of person who drives the car, rather the appearance of the car.
> To be totally honest, if the gay community like the TT then that is most definetely a compliment, as it is well known that gay people are the trendiest, most fashionable people out there, and I thank you for that comparison
> Yes, there are plenty of good cars out there, unfortunately the Rx8, in my opinion, isnt one of them.
Click to expand...

James, where have I run the TT down? I didn't come on this forum to have a go at the TT, merely seek advice in buying one. I test drove both the 180 and 225 ones to death. They were both fine, in fact I felt the 180 was better, in most respects to the 225!

You state its a "looks" thing that makes you dislike the 8, thats fine, you are entitled to your opinion (everyone is) and I'm not going to change that, but buying something JUST because it looks nice means you are shallower than I gave you credit for.

Truth is, I have an 8 NOT a TT. You've made your (vanity) choice, thats good for you, but don't start believing its the best looking car out there, as suspect you'll need glasses.

BTW, your maths is sh1t. Me, I have a degree in Mathematics. Now you go figure.

Alchemist.


----------



## Jamesv1000

Alchemist
First off I never said you had run the TT down.
I was addressing certain comments made by other users including "For any comparison on the TT, 350, Crossfire and TT read the press and weep." 
I was also referring to certain individuals who hang around the TT forum simply to put the TT down.
Now with regards to your comments about buying a car simply on looks, obviously you have misunderstood me (again ). Anyone who spends Â£20+k on a car simply because of looks would be crazy. I put looks FIRST on my priority list because its easier. Whats the point of test driving 10 cars wasting my time and the salesreps only to eliminate 5 at a later date because I dont like the look of them? I consider looks, performance, driveability, depreciation, after sales customer care etc.
I never said the TT is the best looking car out there (although it clearly is one of the best), just as I never said the "8" was the worst looking one either. My opinion is simply that. My opinion. I do believe that the "8" pales in comparison to the Rx7 which was a superb motor. Also its trying to be something it isnt (in the looks department), too gimmicky.
Again, only my opinion.
I have always loved Audis and have fond memories of watching the Audi Quattro destroy all competition in the 1980's rally championships. I have wanted a TT from the moment they came out but its only now, with the mark2 immenent, that I have been able to secure such a good deal on an almost new 3.2 roadster. Id hardly call that "vain".

*"BTW, your maths is sh1t. Me, I have a degree in Mathematics. Now you go figure."*
Dont understand this comment. Surely you realise I was using a sum not adding up as an example of your statement not adding up?
You may have a degree in maths but what about common sense? 
Either that or this conversation is going way too deep!!
At the end of the day each to his own, live and let live etc. but make no mistake if someone comes on to the TT forum slating the very topic of conversation, I shall rise to the challenge of defending its honour!
Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine


----------



## Alchemist

Jamesv1000 said:


> Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine


Looking at it or DRIVING it :wink: .


----------



## Jamesv1000

Alchemist said:


> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it or DRIVING it :wink: .
Click to expand...

Both mate, unlike you


----------



## Alchemist

Jamesv1000 said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it or DRIVING it :wink: .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both mate, unlike you
Click to expand...

Lest you forget, I've driven both, unlike you, so am better qualified to say, I'm enjoying the better driving experience, ownership and lot of admiring glances. As you've not seen me, I can tell you the glances are most certainly for the car :wink: .

Live long and prosper.


----------



## Jamesv1000

Alchemist said:


> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at it or DRIVING it :wink: .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both mate, unlike you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lest you forget, I've driven both, unlike you, so am better qualified to say, I'm enjoying the better driving experience, ownership and lot of admiring glances. As you've not seen me, I can tell you the glances are most certainly for the car :wink: .
> 
> Live long and prosper.
Click to expand...

Hmm, sorry to have to correct you again but according to your previous posts you havent actually driven the 3.2 v6 dsg, only the 180 and 225, therefore your not really better qualified to say.
I particularly like your little boast about the admiring glances. This from someone who has just mocked me for taking aesthetic appearance into consideration when purchasing a car? Seems like Im not the only person who considers looks an important feature.
A tad hypocritical wouldnt you say? 

Here is the clincher. Maybe you can enlighten me Alchemist. If your "8" is so much better than a TT can you tell me why its priced at Â£22000, and the TT at Â£33000?
Clearly Mazda doesnt share your opinion otherwise it would be asking Â£10k more!
Unfortunately you are "boxing above your weight".
10/10 for effort, 2/10 for result.
Its the equivalent of me descending on a TVR forum with the delusion that my car is better than the average Â£43000 TVR. Come on there simply is no comparison. 8)


----------



## Alchemist

Jamesv1000 said:


> Here is the clincher. Maybe you can enlighten me Alchemist. If your "8" is so much better than a TT can you tell me why its priced at Â£22000, and the TT at Â£33000?
> Clearly Mazda doesnt share your opinion otherwise it would be asking Â£10k more!
> Unfortunately you are "boxing above your weight".
> 
> Come on there simply is no comparison. 8)


The TT is poor value for money and the fact that its compared makes a mockery of the TTs price. I really hope you got a discount on that Â£33K. If not, I'd call you a fool.

With your statement on the cost comparison, you put the final nail in your own coffin.

And you were doing so well up until then :wink:


----------



## Jamesv1000

Alchemist said:


> Jamesv1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the clincher. Maybe you can enlighten me Alchemist. If your "8" is so much better than a TT can you tell me why its priced at Â£22000, and the TT at Â£33000?
> Clearly Mazda doesnt share your opinion otherwise it would be asking Â£10k more!
> Unfortunately you are "boxing above your weight".
> 
> Come on there simply is no comparison. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> The TT is poor value for money and the fact that its compared makes a mockery of the TTs price. I really hope you got a discount on that Â£33K. If not, I'd call you a fool.
> 
> With your statement on the cost comparison, you put the final nail in your own coffin.
> 
> And you were doing so well up until then :wink:
Click to expand...

It is you who is the fool, many cars are compared to the TT, usually by saddos like you, existing in some strangely beautiful psychotic state 8) Looool. You are the person comparing the mazda to the audi.
Ive tried to humour you, and understand you, but without taking a hit of some hallucinogenic drug, Ive realised that thats impossible.

Also, you are completely talentless when it comes to debating. I respond to all your queries, yet you respond to non of mine. I repeat, 
"I particularly like your little boast about the admiring glances. This from someone who has just mocked me for taking aesthetic appearance into consideration when purchasing a car? Seems like Im not the only person who considers looks an important feature.
A tad hypocritical wouldnt you say? "

I say again, you have not driven the 3.2 so you cannot compare.
Also, just to "reiterate" I got a good deal on the TT because the Mark 2 is imminent. Come on mate, keep up, its getting boring having to repeat myself.

Another clincher, whats your obsession with the TT?
I wouldnt dream of hanging round a Mazda forum after buying a TT!
Smacks of severe jealousy the way you consistently try and get one upmaship over TT owners.

You can say whatever you like about your car we both know the truth. The mazda is an ugly, whining piece of doggie do.

They say people choose a dog which reminds them of themselves, looks like the same could be true of cars.


----------



## Alchemist

Its obvious I've upset you.

I wouldn't have figured you'd be soooooo touchy. Never mind, I'm sure you'll grow out of it.

I have a small record collection, but none of it sounds as broken as you. 

Strange how TopGear, What Car and others compare the overpriced 3.2 TT with the 8. Odd that  . (I'll say this very quietly ........ TopGear Lap time for the 8 and the 3.2TT. Go and do a search).

You are most fun.


----------



## scoTTy

Guys,

Put the handbags away and play like grown ups or I'll lock this thread. It's going nowhere and its slowly descending into personal taunts/attacks.

:roll:


----------



## Alchemist

scoTTy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Put the handbags away and play like grown ups or I'll lock this thread. It's going nowhere and its slowly descending into personal taunts/attacks.
> 
> :roll:


But he started it Sir! 

No sense of humour some people.


----------



## Jamesv1000

Jamesv1000 said:


> Alchemist
> At the end of the day each to his own, live and let live etc. but make no mistake if someone comes on to the TT forum slating the very topic of conversation, I shall rise to the challenge of defending its honour!
> Take it easy mate and enjoy your car, just as Im enjoying mine


Yup understood ScoTTy. I have tried once already to call a truce but the reply I got included another dig so just had to swing the bag one more time 

Im quite happy to call it a day on this discussion as its clear we are never going to agree. I just dont understand people who come onto a TT forum trying to prove a point about a completely different make of car (there is after all a section for other marques). Its a bit like going to crufts and preaching to the audience how much better cats are than dogs :?

I feel it necessary to answer your boast about topgear lap times first though. It shows the lack of substance your argument has when your claim to fame is beating the tt with a lap time of 131.8 compared to 132.7. Thats 0.9 seconds. Lool. Try the lap again in the wet and the TT would soundly beat the Mazda by a much greater margin than that. I find its always better to look at the whole picture. I will gladly give you your measly 0.9 seconds on a warm summers day in a trade off for sheer style, class, and build quality (something Mazda can only dream of  ) 
Oh, nearly forgot open top motoring [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Seeing as we are "nit picking" here are a few more stats.

Mazda top speed 146, Audi top speed 155
Mazda combined mpg 24, Audi combined mpg 28.

Not good fuel economy when you consider the mazda has a 1.3l engine (strange as the girlfriends hairdryer seems quite economical) compared to the audis 3.2l.

Lets not even talk about depreciation.

Engine note. Well Im afraid the TT wins again. One hairdryer per household is quite enough me thinks.

Final cruncher Mazda 2 years old. TT 6 years old. Come on Mazda with 4 years on your side surely you could have come up with a better contender than this??? Lets see where the "8" is on its 6th birthday.

Strange also that I cant find the what car, top gear and other magazines direct comparison of the two cars. Please provide links. Even if this was true what does that mean? I remember seeing a what car article that compared 9 cars including the porsche 911, lambourghini diablo and erm the peugeot 205 1.9 gti. I wouldnt exactly say the peugeot (good as it was) was in the same league as the other two now would you?

Anyway, once again I will repeat; each to their own, enjoy your car Alchemist and I will enjoy mine. Happy to shake hands.

I look forward to our next encounter :wink:


----------



## Alchemist

There we go again, broken record time all over. You've even quoted yourself in your own post. :lol:

I've got stitch reading your last post. You are very funny. Do the rest of your schoolmates think so too? :-*

You have gone through all that trouble to type a long(ish) post just to justify the unjustifiable! Its obvious that I've touch a nerve. Anyway well done. Print it off and take it to your teacher, I'm sure she'll give you 10/10 effort, 10/10 fiction, 3/10 fact and a lollipop.

ScoTTy, lock away. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

So you're both into cars.
You're both passionate about your own model
You're both seemingly trying to convince each other that your car is better fir the other person when you're actually not the other person so don't know what suits them best.

At the end of the day we all choose the car that fits our personal requirements the best.

Horses for courses.

So now I've posted that neither of you have got the last word in. :roll:

*Thread locked*


----------

